# Mini cooper worklog



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

thought id show you guys what ive been working on.

its a 2004 mini cooper s JCW, putting an 18" RE MT in a wall, right now its like 10-11 cubes gross, i still need to build the port and the front 2 baffles.

power will be 2 kicker kx1200.1s strapped @ 2 ohm





































the little enclosure is for mids/highs






































will be making front and rear "beauty panels" as well, to seal off all gaps.


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

My gf has a 2006 JCW and she won't let me touch it for fear of warranty being voided 

And talk about a huge blind spot.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

hahaha nicee


----------



## riceaterslc (Sep 9, 2007)

OgreDave said:


> And talk about a huge blind spot.


x2. thats probably gonna have a huge impact on weight balance as well. nice construction though!


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

so what is this SQ that you guys all talk about? walls of subs is where its at these days! I wish my car made my ears bleed


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

OgreDave said:


> My gf has a 2006 JCW and she won't let me touch it for fear of warranty being voided


 
tell her about the magnusson-moss warranty act


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

I know about it but she doesn't want to risk it. It's her first new car / expensive car .. and I understand where she's coming from.

I on the other hand have a new Honda and don't expect jack for service, so I'm going to install away


----------



## Rockin'Z28 (Sep 26, 2007)

bobditts said:


> so what is this SQ that you guys all talk about? walls of subs is where its at these days! I wish my car made my ears bleed


What???? What????? What???????....


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

bobditts said:


> so what is this SQ that you guys all talk about? walls of subs is where its at these days! I wish my car made my ears bleed





bobditts said:


> when I had 1500RMS to my subs


hmmmm

just fng with ya bob


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

yes its true, I USED to have 1500RMS to my old subs. That was back before I knew what SQ was. I know better now. I only have 150RMS to my sub.  



savagebee said:


> hmmmm
> 
> just fng with ya bob


----------



## savagebee (Sep 12, 2006)

bobditts said:


> yes its true, I USED to have 1500RMS to my old subs. That was back before I knew what SQ was. I know better now. I only have 150RMS to my sub.


heh, just reading through and saw that.. couldnt help myself lol


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice , more pics , please!!


----------



## the other hated guy (May 25, 2007)

bobditts said:


> yes its true, I USED to have 1500RMS to my old subs. That was back before I knew what SQ was. I know better now. I only have 150RMS to my sub.


IMO...power doesn't correlate to sq...infact I'd much rather have more than needed for headroom....... power = control


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

OgreDave said:


> I know about it but she doesn't want to risk it. It's her first new car / expensive car .. and I understand where she's coming from.
> 
> I on the other hand have a new Honda and don't expect jack for service, so I'm going to install away


Honda was very cool with me, do the install right and you won't have issues. They started getting a bit snooty with me during a window regulator replacement but I went in with the sail panel removed and anything else gone that would interfere with normal booked labor practice. All was well!

Chad


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

bobditts said:


> tell her about the magnusson-moss warranty act


what is that?



Hic said:


> Nice , more pics , please!!


uploading now


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

one is 35hz, the other is 50hz



















the hole i had to cut so the box would fit, i sealed it today. seems pretty secure and i sealed every gap with liquid nails














































test fit of the 1st of 3 baffles, plus a 4th "beauty panel"


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

pimpedout97x said:


> what is that?


copy and paste it into google. lots of good reading.


----------



## ShankRabbit (Mar 9, 2007)

As the owner of a 2005 MCS... I have to ask: Why?

18in aimed at your head which is 5 inches away doesn't seem enjoyable to me, especially not in a MC.

I always thought of my MINI as one large cabinet. By aiming the sub at directly at the boot it got louder then my ears could handle with only 350RMS.

I guess more power to you for trying it out, I just can't wrap my head around it.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

ShankRabbit said:


> As the owner of a 2005 MCS... I have to ask: Why?
> 
> 18in aimed at your head which is 5 inches away doesn't seem enjoyable to me, especially not in a MC.
> 
> ...


im just into car audio, its a big hobby of mine, and i like bass.

i had a 12" with the sub and port firing at the boot, the box was sitting on the back seats though (folded down) on about 1800w rms, and it got LOUD

wasnet loud enough tho! lol


----------



## OgreDave (Jul 13, 2005)

Personally I'd love to work on her car .. flat dash where the hump is in the middle .. a big 4ch + small 2ch would make for a nice 2way active. One small box sub in the trunk .. would be a SQ simple setup. 

Theoretically, it'd work out well for both seats since all the obstacles are essentially the same on both sides.


----------



## ShankRabbit (Mar 9, 2007)

pimpedout97x said:


> im just into car audio, its a big hobby of mine, and i like bass.
> 
> i had a 12" with the sub and port firing at the boot, the box was sitting on the back seats though (folded down) on about 1800w rms, and it got LOUD
> 
> wasnet loud enough tho! lol


Heh... I can respect that  !


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

OgreDave said:


> One small box sub in the trunk .. would be a SQ simple setup.


Judging by the install pics so far, Im assuming the OP isnt looking for an SQ setup. Im also assuming that he hasnt figured out that this is an SQ forum (see pic below). I am being pretty nice about it so far though dont ya think


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

bobditts said:


> Judging by the install pics so far, Im assuming the OP isnt looking for an SQ setup. Im also assuming that he hasnt figured out that this is an SQ forum (see pic below). I am being pretty nice about it so far though dont ya think



SQ is a very subjective term. I dont think we should bash people who like spl. Maybe when they listen to music they like it 20 dbs louder from 35hz to 80hz. Not my taste, but I shouldn't bash him for it.

That install will fun tho...crazy loud


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

not really. If this is nice, id hate to see you being an ass.

Was it winslow who was installing 4 15's in a trunk baffle configuration? his argument was "dynamics". If I recall.

wish I had my old subbass enclosure still installed. 3 tempests downfiring in the rear seat. 40-11 Hz was covered. can't do that with 150 rms!

regardless of the purpose, the build is just enjoyable. Only thing I'd make commentary on is the amount of glue used.... =B


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

Whiterabbit said:


> 40-11 Hz was covered. can't do that with 150 rms!


Sorry but I have to raise the BS flag. Have you ever heard a proper IB setup before? My IB 15" handles that range with complete ease.


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

which 15"? 11Hz at ease playing standard overcompressed over boosted pop and rap?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

Dayton IB15. I dont play pop and rap. I know that there are some 11 hz tones in some of the IASCA discs songs and ofcourse I cant hear them, but I sure can feel them. 



Whiterabbit said:


> which 15"? 11Hz at ease playing standard overcompressed over boosted pop and rap?


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

got all the front baffles on, minus the front and rear "beauty panels"

125lbs as of now. ports get built tomorow.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

little bit of deadener


----------



## chicknwing (Sep 27, 2007)

Got a ? How much does that thing way!?!?!? its gotta be at least 140lbs by now. wuts every1 elses guess?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

why are you making it out of plywood?


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

birch plywood....many people have built boxes from it before...its not cheap plywood that will blow apart....its just as strong as MDF.

box = 125lbs


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

pimpedout97x said:


> box = 125lbs


...


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

??


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

ports = done

im gonna round the insides still, so theyre not 100% done, i have to get my friends router first. im gonna buy one eventually.










50hz port



















inside box (there will be a final baffle on the front, making the sub and port flush)










35hz port










35hz left, 50hz right


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Pardon my asking, where did you get your ply and how much was it a sheet? Low void/void free ply is a FORTUNE around here 

Chad


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

it's about 40 bucks a sheet at the local lowe's for 13 ply.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

well, the 1st 2 sheets were free to me (dad had em laying around and wasent gonna use them  )

he paid 25-30 i believe.

the sheet i just bought (you can see its darker, the grain is different) was 25 bux. it WAS 19.99 a week ago at home depot, they had a sale. 

they also have the 47 dollar stuff, and theres a 60 dollar sheet i believe too....it can get pricey lol


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

yeah the 50-60 a sheet is what I'm seeing here for void-free But your 23-30 buck stuff looks pretty solid!


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

it is, its holding up quite well, just as strong as 3/4" MDF is, and weighs less 

next on the list is to resin the the inside of the box, and bondo the screw holes on the ports (so you dont see the indentions when i cover it with fabric)

should i use mat on the inside, or just resin? or just mat on the corners, and just resin the rest?


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

so how well do you think your subs will blend in with the rest of your setup?


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

bobditts said:


> so how well do you think your subs will blend in with the rest of your setup?


How do you think it will blend in? That's a stupid ****ing question. It's a 18" ported sub in a Mini. I don't think blending in was the #1 priority for this sub. Go finish your car.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

NaamanF said:


> How do you think it will blend in? That's a stupid ****ing question. It's a 18" ported sub in a Mini. I don't think blending in was the #1 priority for this sub. Go finish your car.


 
well arent we a little kranky in the sandbox today?


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

what a dick.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Christ on a V-Rod... What if it blends in JUST FINE?! The volume does not always have to hover at the right side of the dial folks. I imagine if set up and tuned correctly the expression "effortless low end" would be re-defined 

Just because it's big, and takes up the whole rear of the car, and not in a car that I would do it in does not mean that the OP may not know his **** and it may sound simply incredible.

Chad


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

chad said:


> Just because it's big, and takes up the whole rear of the car, and not in a car that I would do it in does not mean that the OP may not know his **** and it may sound simply incredible.
> 
> Chad


exactly. that is why I asked. I run a 15" but that doesnt mean its loud by any means.


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

Dude, why are you so incendiary? Your high horse BS is no different than bashing on other forums.

Props to the OP for ignoring these idiotic remarks.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

^^^^^^^

thank you some one had the balls to say it.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

ya, im not a SQ guy, im into SPL. im not into spending tons for high end component sets, or ID horns or anything like that, im happy with some PA 6.5s and bullet tweeters. i just dont care for all the SQ stuff. not saying it doesnt sound better, becuase it does, but when im listening to that much bass (which is what i like) i see no need for perfect sounding mids. and i do like SQ subs as well, but i like loud SPL ones better


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

pimpedout97x said:


> ya, im not a SQ guy, im into SPL. im not into spending tons for high end component sets, or ID horns or anything like that, im happy with some PA 6.5s and bullet tweeters. i just dont care for all the SQ stuff. not saying it doesnt sound better, becuase it does, but when im listening to that much bass (which is what i like) i see no need for perfect sounding mids. and i do like SQ subs as well, but i like loud SPL ones better


Good for you, if thats what you like stay w/ it and dont listen to people who bash you. Music is to* enjoy* so set it up how you like it.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

pimpedout97x said:


> ya, im not a SQ guy, im into SPL. im not into spending tons for high end component sets, or ID horns or anything like that, im happy with some PA 6.5s and bullet tweeters. i just dont care for all the SQ stuff. not saying it doesnt sound better, becuase it does, but when im listening to that much bass (which is what i like) i see no need for perfect sounding mids. and i do like SQ subs as well, but i like loud SPL ones better


That is good that you like what you like, but this is a SQ forum. Says so right in the forum logo. Im not saying you cant post here, but your install pics wont be orgasmed over nearly as much as other forums.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

pimpedout97x said:


> ya, im not a SQ guy, im into SPL. im not into spending tons for high end component sets, or ID horns or anything like that, im happy with some PA 6.5s and bullet tweeters. i just dont care for all the SQ stuff. not saying it doesnt sound better, becuase it does, but when im listening to that much bass (which is what i like) i see no need for perfect sounding mids. and i do like SQ subs as well, but i like loud SPL ones better


Don't underestimate what you can do with pro 6.5's and GOOD bullets  There's more to SPL than just the bottom octaves, sometimes it's fun to get your head ripped off at about your stomach 

I commend your design and sticking with it. Although some say it is an SQ forum it's all about DIY in my eyes, and if it's done right I could care less what the intention is.

Chad


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

bobditts said:


> That is good that you like what you like, but this is a SQ forum. Says so right in the forum logo. Im not saying you cant post here, but your install pics wont be orgasmed over nearly as much as other forums.


Perhaps he has enough self esteem that he does not need people to "orgasm" over his install? Personally, I find every install interesting regardless of what the forum logo reads. If I have nothing constructive to add to the thread, I don't post. 

As a side note, he has posted this on other forums.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Do you already have the RE? Would you consider using a pro 18" that is likely more efficinet (read, louder?) You have plenty of space for it in the box. Look into Peavey Low-Riders for budget, The McCauley long stroke units, Electro Voice EVX180B's, BassMaxx ZR18's... There are many out there. Worx audio is using a long-stroke 18 (TL1801SS) that is supposed to KILL, I have not used them yet. Adamson is using a 21" in their T21 subs that are getting rave reviews also.

Here's a few links for ya to check out 


www.bassmaxx.com
Known for researching high-excursion 18's for their horn designs


http://aamserver.dnsalias.com/basspig/
Guy is nuts and loves low end, I don't subscribe to all of his theories but it's a fun read, note the 12's and bullets for top end, like you want 6.5's and bullets 


http://mccauleysound.com/component_overview.cfm?ID=126
The power handling is copnservatively rated. I ahve thrown a ****-ton of Lab Gruppen power at these with NO failures 

Just to get you started 

Chad


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

Keep posting...even tho Im a SQ crazed person I have always wanted to build a wall with like 20 high excursion 6.5" drivers lol, something funny like that. So I enjoy your thread keep it going...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bdubs767 said:


> Keep posting...even tho Im a SQ crazed person I have always wanted to build a wall with like 20 high excursion 6.5" drivers lol, something funny like that. So I enjoy your thread keep it going...


Damn straight, even sedan drivers like watching top fuel drag racing


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Grrrrrr, I just went to RE's website and they have NO specs for the MT 18's so I could model them against pro drivers.... W-T-F?


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

bobditts said:


> That is good that you like what you like, but this is a SQ forum. Says so right in the forum logo. Im not saying you cant post here, but your install pics wont be orgasmed over nearly as much as other forums.


sorry, i dont need people nutting over my install online.... 

chad, i already have the motor for my sub, i need to order the 18" recone. this is the sub im using, its pretty much a straight up SPL sub already, so its pretty effiecient.

http://reaudio.com/specs.html#sp_mt

btw, the mids im using are B&C 6PEV13's (4 of them) with 4 Audiopipe ATX3230 tweets

the 35hz port in the box:


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

One thing you should look into tho is rounding over the edge of the ports or you may get some funny noises. Looks great though


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

chad said:


> Grrrrrr, I just went to RE's website and they have NO specs for the MT 18's so I could model them against pro drivers.... W-T-F?


They are custom built so there are too many variables to post standard specs. I think I have the specs for my MT10 somewhere but I had to request those from Dave after he built it.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

ya they have specs for all the other subs, not the MT though, since it was designed for mainly SPL use, but now a days, theres plenty of people running them daily.


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

pimpedout97x said:


> ya they have specs for all the other subs, not the MT though, since it was designed for mainly SPL use, but now a days, *theres plenty of people running them daily*.



Yes there are.  

Please continue to update your build thread with your progress as I find it interesting.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

pimpedout97x said:


> chad, i already have the motor for my sub, i need to order the 18" recone. this is the sub im using, its pretty much a straight up SPL sub already, so its pretty effiecient.
> 
> http://reaudio.com/specs.html#sp_mt
> 
> btw, the mids im using are B&C 6PEV13's (4 of them) with 4 Audiopipe ATX3230 tweets



Went there and could find no figures  I'm still betting a company that builds 18's for the sole purpose of efficiency could wax RE at the process 

The Audiopipe's look like the same build house Pyle and Pyramid use. Believe it or not they do not sound TOO bad, they are no JBL 2402 but get the job done at 1/10th of the price. Hint, don't try to take them down to 2K at high power, they won't last long. See how high the B&C will play and sound good then cross there. You may also find that with as sensitive as the bullets are that you won't need all 4, 2 will probably get the job done. Granted it's about loud but loud and fatigue/comb flitering do not go hand-in-hand. OTOH all 4 B&C's will likely be in order 

I'm having fun with this 

Chad


----------



## bottom3 (Jul 30, 2007)

I thought sound was subjective?
I mean come on, when someones putting an 18" in a Mini you have to stand back and watch. I hope it come's out clean, either way you do know your ears are going to fly off?


----------



## stormtrooper (Dec 10, 2005)

Looks insane, Im sure you will be able to blow dry your hair in the car with the excursion from that monster.


----------



## DonutHands (Jan 27, 2006)

bobditts said:


> That is good that you like what you like, but this is a SQ forum. Says so right in the forum logo. Im not saying you cant post here, but your install pics wont be orgasmed over nearly as much as other forums.


**** off, this is not a SQ only forum, maybe it is to you, this is and always has been a diy audio forum first.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

ClinesSelect said:


> Yes there are.
> 
> Please continue to update your build thread with your progress as I find it interesting.


i will, and ill deff. have vids the day i get everything hooked up  



chad said:


> Went there and could find no figures  I'm still betting a company that builds 18's for the sole purpose of efficiency could wax RE at the process
> 
> The Audiopipe's look like the same build house Pyle and Pyramid use. Believe it or not they do not sound TOO bad, they are no JBL 2402 but get the job done at 1/10th of the price. Hint, don't try to take them down to 2K at high power, they won't last long. See how high the B&C will play and sound good then cross there. You may also find that with as sensitive as the bullets are that you won't need all 4, 2 will probably get the job done. Granted it's about loud but loud and fatigue/comb flitering do not go hand-in-hand. OTOH all 4 B&C's will likely be in order
> 
> ...


i agree, i also looked at the Pyramid TW-44 (and -46) tweets, they were a little louder on the same power (compared to my audiopipes) but they were more harsh, so i went with the pipes. 11 a piece new!

i will have a kicker kx300.2 on the tweets. 

2 most likely would get the job done, but i over-do things, my explorer will have 20 6.5s and 20 bullets! (and 4 15" RE MT's with 3500w rms each)



bottom3 said:


> I thought sound was subjective?
> I mean come on, when someones putting an 18" in a Mini you have to stand back and watch. I hope it come's out clean, either way you do know your ears are going to fly off?


im trying to make my ears fly off 



stormtrooper said:


> Looks insane, Im sure you will be able to blow dry your hair in the car with the excursion from that monster.


thats the plan  



internecine said:


> **** off, this is not a SQ only forum, maybe it is to you, this is and always has been a diy audio forum first.


x2, thanks for backing me up.


----------



## raadkins16 (Apr 21, 2005)

This is a great example of why I wish the original poster had the option of banning *certain* people from their threads, as Steve aka Whiterabbitt recommended. Geez.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

some people will be that way regaurdless, so ill just ignore him. if he causes too much trouble, a mod can always handle it for me if it gets to that point. i mean, im not into SQ, but i dont go bashing other peoples SQ worklogs. if i was into SQ and HATED spl, i wouldnt bash SPL logs either. some people are just a holes! lol


----------



## Kahooli (Oct 17, 2007)

I think this is awesome, And I might take my GTI in this direction after college when I have cash and a second set of wheels


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

woot!


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

got a little free time

when the rings dry in place (glued) i will stretch fleece over it, and glass.





































hmm....


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Rear Fill


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

4 mids in wall
2 for the doors (one in each)
leaves me with 2 mids...i wanna build some kick panels, i dont know if i have room though.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

oh yea, hows that for SQ hahahahha

jk 

just goin for loud here...as you all already know


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

Got Kicker?

-2x KX1200.1s
-1x KX300.2
-1x KX500.2 (borrowing this to see if it will power my mids good, if i like it, ill buy it. if not, ill be getting an 800.2 lol)
-1x KQ5 EQ

the grille from the kx300.2 (silver) was how they were painted, they look nice that way, but i think all black will match better in my car. the flash makes the black paint i used look like primer, in real life, it looks 100000x better




























before:










after:










guts


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

MUCH better in black, Well Done.

What electrical mods do you have in mind for the car?


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

not sure yet. im having a hard time finding someone to make an alt for a mini cooper...iraggi said he'd make one, biggest he can do is 240a, and its $459!!!! IF i get that, itll be down the road, no time soon. im deff gonna replace the stock battery with an hc2400 or a powermaster or something, whichever is lighter.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

chad said:


> MUCH better in black, Well Done.


I had them painted gloss, i didnt like it. im just going to leave them flat, and its more of a charcoal look, it matches my interior better than a straight black.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

pimpedout97x said:


> not sure yet. im having a hard time finding someone to make an alt for a mini cooper...iraggi said he'd make one, biggest he can do is 240a, and its $459!!!! IF i get that, itll be down the road, no time soon. im deff gonna replace the stock battery with an hc2400 or a powermaster or something, whichever is lighter.


Have you looked into re-winding it? We have a guy here that's great!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

pimpedout97x said:


> I had them painted gloss, i didnt like it. im just going to leave them flat, and its more of a charcoal look, it matches my interior better than a straight black.


Did the same thng with a dash panel. Shot it with clear and had it stripped pretty much before the paint was dry :blush:


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

flash on (makes it look horrible lol)










this is more what they look like in real life (flash turned off on the camera)


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

chad said:


> Have you looked into re-winding it? We have a guy here that's great!


i checked into that.

i was told it can be re-wound to a max of 180a.

my alt is physically very small as well. its alot smaller than other alts.

to get the alt out, i have to remove my whole front bumper!!!!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

pimpedout97x said:


> i checked into that.
> 
> i was told it can be re-wound to a max of 180a.
> 
> ...


I can't imagine taking the one out of the Honda, I feel for ya


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

you have a honda?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Yezzir, 04 Si (EP3)


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

nice, i like the Si's

pics?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Getting ready to head out, I'll pop some up tomorrow or PM them to you.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

cool


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

pimpedout97x said:


> nice, i like the Si's
> 
> pics?


Clickable images.....

The Civic:
  

Current dash panel: 
(the one I shot clear and hated  )

 

Front Stage with Seas neos



Front Stage with Morel MDT12's


Was a sealed enclosure, decided to go vented, since it was a test box then ugly=WIN


Especially after the benefits of goiing vented were calculated:


XM Antenna Install:
 

No Big 3, just updated grounding:

Engine shot before audio/electrical work:
(I did not even have an amp then!)
 

You get the picture 

The hatch is not done, THere is an Audio control Matrix and Next VRz5.500 floating around back there and the sub box anchored to the floor. Very soon I plan to get started on it. i got burned out after making the dash panel and did not get it done before summer was over. I plan to start the hatch in 2 weeks when I have some time of the road.

Chad


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

nice car!

i put the wall in today, even though i gotta take it back out to glass the pod for the 6.5s. i was bored and felt like putting it in, im gonna leave it in for a few days.




























got dust


----------



## 60ndown (Feb 8, 2007)

you may have to play with your ta and phase to get that bass up front sound


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)




----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

got some crappy vids, uploading those to photobucket now. takes forever.

just picked up some vinyl, 50% off @ hancocks lol, cost me 8 bux for 3 yards lol. closest match to the factory seats i could find in the clearance. you'll never tell a difference inside the car since itll always be dark. its for the front and rear "beauty panels" of the wall.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

i'm getting excited to see the final product. nice job on the work so far, and on the vinyl. tha'ts a pretty stinking close match.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

im taking it back, now i know why it was 50% off! theres spots all over it, looks like something spilled on it, and it wont come off! lol


----------



## adrianp89 (Oct 14, 2007)

Umm what whack ass version of Hood ***** do you have cuz that definatley is not the bassline to that song.


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

It looks like you only used one layer of wood for the walls. You probably should have doubled those over.

other than that, awesome.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

um the front has 3 layers of 3/4 and the sides have 2.....where do you see one?


----------



## pwnt by pat (Mar 13, 2006)

I saw the three on the front. I just must not have been looking hard enough.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

ya the sides are double, front is triple. the back is single 3/4", but has 2x4s on the back so it braced it real good. the top is single, but it doesnt move...


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks great so far, Steve Meade would be proud!!


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

haha

ya im hoping it gets a TON louder when i finish, heres a few reasons why i think it wasent that loud in the vids:

1. theres a little slit in the surround, not sure how much its affecting it, but i need to seal that up for now with silcone.

2. the cabin isnt sealed off yet from the back (will be once i make a cardboard template for the front and back "trim panels" and seal it off completely)

3. only had 1200w on the sub, i have another 1200w kicker amp, going to strap both on the sub in the end.

4. i need to resin the inside of the box, and make sure nothing is leaking. i may have a little leak somewhere (where i drilled holes thru the box to bolt it to the floor) once i have it permanently bolted down, im going to put some mat and resin right over the bolts.

5. the port. i may get a new port designed and rebuild the port.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Little bit-O-sound http://youtube.com/watch?v=QvizDaX9e_4


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

what is the vid of, i cant click youtube at work


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

4 x 18" fi's, there is also some of Steve Meade blowing people away!!!!


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

nice.

i need a kx800.2, if you know anyone selling one, send them to me!!!


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

took the box out to resin inside, glass around the rings for the 6.5s, and paint the sides/top black. reason for painting is becuase i have a sunroof (yes, in the back) and the 2 back windows is like 10" away from the box, and even with 5% tint, when the sun was really bright, you could see the birch a little. i have 16 cans of black paint from walmart laying around, so i figured why paint it, rather than spend more and throw another layer of 5 on the windows, the paint was only 97 cents each lol.

woulda backed out, but dads trailer was blocking the garage 










i kinda wanted to paint the whole thing, looks kinda cool black lol.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

you might want to seal the MDF before painting it. MDF absorbs paint like crazy and you will be using a lot more paint than you need to.


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

lol, a little late for that...


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

pimpedout97x;249662 reason for painting is becuase i have a sunroof (yes said:


> Sounds ghetto but..... paint the inside of the glass, if you do it right it looks fine.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

bobditts said:


> you might want to seal the MDF before painting it. MDF absorbs paint like crazy and you will be using a lot more paint than you need to.


It's ply... that absorbs more paint than MDF


----------



## roan (Oct 26, 2007)

great install! this is my first post here in this forums. i'll wait for your updates


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

chad said:


> Sounds ghetto but..... paint the inside of the glass, if you do it right it looks fine.


Ghettolishish


----------



## MiloX (May 22, 2005)

What a fun project. 

Good stuff!


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks.

not gonna paint the glass...lol...

also, it wont be seen, so the paint doesnt have to be perfect, its just to darken it so it blends in with the tint, rather than the bare birch right behind the window, that you can see.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

instead of paint, you can use opaque vinyl and trim to fit....the stuff that "ricer" decals are made of


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

more expensive, and why use something that may peel off or something, then i cant get back there? nothing will even happen to the paint, and itll never be seen....nothing wrong with paint...i had 16 cans laying around anyways.


----------



## tcguy85 (Oct 29, 2007)

i saw this over on caraudio.com. sick install man.


----------



## pimpedout97x (Sep 4, 2007)

thanks


----------

